# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Upgrade (Reformat/Clean Install)



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi all, though not a regular here at TSF but have been a member for sometime I do frequently come here to find answers and usually do find them without having to post any questions. Now I have something to ask regarding Windows 8 so here it is:

I've recently purchased the 40.00 version of Windows 8 Pro from MS back in October, thus upgraded from Windows 7 Ultimate, but recently I notice my pc is sluggish and some errors are appearing, so I want to reformat my HDD with a fresh install of my programs and files. To do this now, I need some sort of ISO or OS software media to re-install Windows 8. I want to know is there a way to create a re-install type of media with my key attached since I just want a clean install on my Dell Inspiron (Desktop currently with WIN8) not wanting to create copies or other installs just to reformat and install on the same PC.

For anyone wondering my PC specs is:

Dell Inspiron 518
2.4Ghz Pentium
4.0 GB ram
32 bit OS, x64 based processor

Hope this helps my case.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Upgrade (Reformat/Clean Install)*

When you upgraded you should have seen the option to create a DVD, .ISO or flash media version of the file. If you didn't do this, just run the upgrade assistant again, enter your product key, then download a new version of Windows 8 and create an .ISO.

Or, you could reinstall Windows 7 (may be required if you upgraded from an OEM version) and go here:

Upgrade to Windows 8 with only a product key - Microsoft Windows


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8 Upgrade (Reformat/Clean Install)*

Also I like to mention at the time of the install, I did not create a iso media source, so that really was my problem, knowing if I could obtain a fresh iso file since I have a purchased Key. I'm guess there will be some sort of specific burn to properly get this on a dvd, correct?

I've found a link to which have helped me a lot, so I'll share it here if anyone else comes in wondering: Download Windows 8 ISO From Microsoft Using Product Key

Any advice or comments greatly appreciate them, thanks in advance.

Sens08 - Justin


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8 Upgrade (Reformat/Clean Install)*

Thanks for your reply MPR, yes I just commented on that before I seen your post, so I did realize that afterwords.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8 Upgrade (Reformat/Clean Install)*

Finished completing my format and installing windows, with no issues so far. Now currently installing my programs and getting my personal files put back in place. My issue now is solved.


----------

